
How to Appear Incompetent in One Easy Step - ssclafani
http://geekfeminism.org/2010/09/27/how-to-appear-incompetent-in-one-easy-step/
======
balding_n_tired
I wonder whether the writer might take a hint from Johnson on "Cymbeline",
that it is impossible to criticize unresisting imbecility.

This is not to say that Ms. Sobon is an imbecile, for obviously she is not.
But apparently she finds it easiest to fill up her blog with stuff that is not
worth reading closely--worth a smirk from the indulgent and evidently a scowl
from some of the rest.

------
wccrawford
Here's the key word from that article: "feminism"

Leslie Sobon only wrote that geeks are really great people when you get to
know them, and how to land one if you want. Somehow that turns into
stereotyping everyone and everything.

Whether "Guest Blogger" (how brave!) likes it or not, some people DO want the
advice in that post. And as a geek, I thought it was nice that Leslie Sobon
took the time to say nice things about the geeks she works with. I'm sure they
thought so, too. It put a more human face on AMD than 'the company who makes
cheap chips'.

~~~
mithaler
From the article in question:

> You don’t really have to understand what these questions mean, but throw
> them into the conversation and then act interested when he answers.
> (Actually, this works for pretty much any topic.)

Do you really think this is what most geeks would want in someone they're
married to? Do you think this would be the basis for a healthy relationship?

I don't care if anyone wants this. It's bloody awful advice.

